

Ask HN: Review My Startup, TagtheBird - tagthebird

Hi Everyone,<p>I’ve seen how helpful answers to “Ask HN” requests have been in the past, and now that I’ve released the first version of web I’ve been working on, I figured I would make my first post to HN to ask for some feedback from you all.<p>TagtheBird is a site where you can do  some things that you can't do on twitter. I copy paste what we say in about us page:<p>We love Twitter. We can follow interesting people, but sometimes we do not want to know everything they do in their private lives.<p>On TagTheBird users can post tweets from Twitter and tag them. Users can indicate their interests and can see tweets that match them. This will eliminate "noise" and gives a new perspective: interests.<p>For example, if you like basket and video games, you can indicate this on TagTheBird and by clicking on My interests we will show you tweets related to basket and video games.<p>TagTheBird gives you the chance to find interesting tweets from users you do not follow.<p>You can see top voted, most commented and most retweeted tweets of the day, week, month, year and all time.<p>You can vote for tweets and you can comment on tweets without having to answer to the author. More than 140 characters are allowed. You can paste a tweet link, an image link or a youtube link.<p>If you are a Twitter user, you can know how community values your tweets through the votes, comments and retweets.<p>I’d love to hear what you all think. Website is http://www.tagthebird.com/<p>Thank you for your feedback.
======
agilevic
\- Managing interests was a bit hard too find \- Adding an interest tag is not
that intutive as I would click Submit button instead for hitting Enter key to
make it a tag first \- Despite setting up a few interest keyword nothing gets
found

~~~
tagthebird
Thank you for your feedback.

You are right. I am working to solve these problems.

